# Moving to the USA



## RonMan (May 31, 2008)

I am Australian considering moving to the US for 1-2 years. I would be coming over and working under the E3 Visa as far as I know it will be hard for my wife to find a job ( if at all not sure on teh rules) so I would like to know how much I would need to live on for 2 people.

We are both mid 20's and would be moving to CT on the East Coast. Basically this is my main concern as I don't want to run out money for food ect.

Can the spouse of a E3 Visa holder work in the US?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

RonMan said:


> Can the spouse of a E3 Visa holder work in the US?


Sure looks like it! This, from the website of the US Consulate at Canberra:

"E-3 spouses are entitled to work in the United States and may apply for an Employment Authorization Document (Form I-765) through U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Service (USCIS). The spouse of a qualified E nonimmigrant may, upon admission to the United States, apply with the Department of Homeland Security for an employment authorization document, which an employer could use to verify the spouse’s employment eligibility. Such spousal employment may be in a position other than a specialty occupation. Please note however that the U.S. does not recognize De Facto relationships or same-sex Civil Partnerships for the purposes of immigration, and to qualify as a spouse you will need a marriage certificate from the Department of Births, Deaths and Marriages."

CT is a lovely state. It can be an expensive place to live, if you're on the coast in areas like Greenwich or some of the other posh suburbs of NYC. But look around - there are cheaper areas to live, some almost rural, not too far away. Finding a job will depend a bit on your wife's experience and training.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RonMan (May 31, 2008)

Thanks. I did read that regarding the E3 but I'ts confusing. I am in a position where the company I work for is sending to work for them so my Visa and job are secure. The place I an thinking about is New Haven. I do no feel we lead an extravagant lifestyle.

What salary do you think I need ( presuming just I work ) to live comfortably in a modest apartment or small house.

One other question is regarding a car and credit cards how hard is it for someone coming over to obtain credit? I have and nearly own a property in Aus. If that means anything to US banks.

Also I will be paid in USD and need to pay tax in the states is there some some sort of quick tax calculator where I can work out how much i will see each week. ( Do they hold back tax in the states out of your pay each week? )

What is a 401k?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

RonMan said:


> The place I an thinking about is New Haven. I do no feel we lead an extravagant lifestyle.


New Haven is a lovely area - and there are some smaller towns just around there that you may want to consider living in. Take a look at the NY Times Real Estate section to get some idea about rents. There may also be rental ads available online through a local paper - it has been a LONG time since I lived there, but I see the New Haven Register is still in business and available online. NHRegister.com[/QUOTE]



> What salary do you think I need ( presuming just I work ) to live comfortably in a modest apartment or small house.


As I mentioned it has been a long time since I lived there, but a look at the real estate ads should give you some idea. It's considered a bit old fashioned these days, but they used to recommend you try to keep your rent payment to about 30 - 35% of your salary.



> One other question is regarding a car and credit cards how hard is it for someone coming over to obtain credit? I have and nearly own a property in Aus. If that means anything to US banks.


Basically, the US banks usually won't bother with your "foreign" credit record. Check with your employer to see what bank they use. It's sometimes easiest to open an account there especially if you agree to have your paycheck direct deposited to the bank. 

It also doesn't hurt to have a letter from your Australian bank saying what a good customer you have been. (Especially if you open your account at a local bank rather than one of the big national banks.) There are also a couple regional banks in New England that have branches in the supermarkets - so they're open long hours and on weekends. These banks tend to be more flexible with their policies (besides, it they turn you down, you'll be walking right by them every week or so when you do your shopping...).



> Also I will be paid in USD and need to pay tax in the states is there some some sort of quick tax calculator where I can work out how much i will see each week. ( Do they hold back tax in the states out of your pay each week? )


They do hold back taxes in the US - federal and state, plus social security and usually health insurance. One rough rule of thumb is to figure that withholdings will take between 25 - 35% of your gross pay each week or however often you are paid. For more detail, you can check the IRS website (Internal Revenue Service) and the Connecticut dept. of revenue site (Connecticut Department of Revenue Services).

Don't let the taxes rattle you. The personnel department of your employer may be able to give you some help in estimating your net take home pay.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RonMan (May 31, 2008)

Thanks so for about ~$1000 per month would i get an OK place?

What is the cost of utilities like Electricty, Internet ( are there other fews when renting?


----------



## RonMan (May 31, 2008)

I have never had a pay check its always been deposited I take it this is the norm in the US?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

RonMan said:


> I have never had a pay check its always been deposited I take it this is the norm in the US?


I wondered if you'd pick up on this.  They have had direct deposit of pay for ages in the US, but just recently I read that most employers have difficulty getting more than about 30% of their employees to sign up for it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RonMan said:


> I am Australian considering moving to the US for 1-2 years. I would be coming over and working under the E3 Visa as far as I know it will be hard for my wife to find a job ( if at all not sure on teh rules) so I would like to know how much I would need to live on for 2 people.
> 
> We are both mid 20's and would be moving to CT on the East Coast. Basically this is my main concern as I don't want to run out money for food ect.
> 
> Can the spouse of a E3 Visa holder work in the US?


E3 is a great visa -- Aussie's are spoilt! Wife can work after some additional paperwork, done after you arrive. Budget up to 3 months from applying for this to come through, and it also costs a whacking $340. If you decide to stay, the E3 will convert to permanent residency with the benevolence of your employer. All in all, this is about as good as it gets with US visas.

CT is not the cheapest place to live in the US. Outside CA, the non-rural northeast is probably the most expensive part of the country due to higher taxes and higher housing costs. Check out craigslist for housing prices.

Also, do note that we are entering a recession over here.


----------



## RonMan (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the Criaglist link. I had heard of that before but had never looked.

I am having real trouble working out tax. If someone could roughly tell me how much tax I would pay on 70k salary that would help alot. Also how does this translate into a young couples lifestyle. ( joint 70k unless my wife gets a job )


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can check the IRS and state web sites. These numbers are based on taxable income, with some deductions applied (personal exemption and standard deduction). 

IRS

In addition to federal income tax, social security payments will be deducted, at the rate of about 7%. There may also be a local tax of some sort, especially if you will be working in New York State and living in Connecticutt. You may also have to pay part of your medical insurance premium. If you aren't getting medical insurance, don't take the job.

Try and get income tax preparation as part of your package.

And the advice above is good. Contact your employer and ask them what your takehome pay will be, approximately, assuming your wife doesn't work.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Federal Tax: TurboTax® Tax Estimator Tool - Free Tax Software Tool to Estimate Your Taxes

Income Tax: Connecticut Department of Revenue Services


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are lots of packages that will help you calculate your taxes, but they usually work on a question and answer basis. That approach makes it easy to do, but it doesn't explain much if you aren't already familiar with the taxes.

I did find this site for state taxes. It has a cost of living calculator, too.


----------



## RonMan (May 31, 2008)

If someone here knows how to calculate tax could they PM me? Work is taking ages to get back to me and I need to know how much I'll clear on my salary.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Just google "income tax ct" and "income tax federal us". It will give you all the official sites to graze through.


----------



## RonMan (May 31, 2008)

Thanks I have done that but I want to verify my calcs.


----------

